# Goyard Edmond Bracelet



## beachgrlth

hi!  does anyone know how much the new Goyard Edmond Bracelet is?  US price please, thank you!


----------



## c18027

beachgrlth said:


> hi!  does anyone know how much the new Goyard Edmond Bracelet is?  US price please, thank you!



Black and Black/Tan are $500 each.
Colors are $650 each.
I believe the video that Goyard just posted on Instagram shows two bracelets attached together — a blue with a green, and a yellow with an orange.


----------



## HotRedBag

c18027 said:


> Black and Black/Tan are $500 each.
> Colors are $650 each.
> I believe the video that Goyard just posted on Instagram shows two bracelets attached together — a blue with a green, and a yellow with an orange.


Thank you for the information. I was wondering myself!


----------



## tillyyussuf

Hey, please does anyone know the prices for the Edmond bracelet in Paris and London. Thanks


----------

